# 1959 LP Special - Red Deer



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

No idea on the pricing of these, but that one looks nice.










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

That neck looks CHUNKY


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

terminalvertigo said:


> That neck looks CHUNKY


You like ‘em thicc?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

THAT is a very cool guitar.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> You like ‘em thicc?


Nope. prefer the 60s myself


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Ticker the better!!! That's a cool unit!


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

Seems overpriced given the condition IMHO


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Super cool guitar. Does seem overpriced, though.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Yup, that’s TV Yellow money.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, way overpriced in that condition and I would question the finish damage on either side of the neck heel and on the upper right horn. Something does not look right. That's not normal wear.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

DrumBob said:


> Yes, way overpriced in that condition and I would question the finish damage on either side of the neck heel and on the upper right horn. Something does not look right. That's not normal wear.


Yeah, that neck joint has seen some shit.










Funny how he doesn’t have any good photos of the rest of the neck joint.


----------

